

Peter Thiel's Graph of the Year - espeed
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/12/30/peter-thiels-graph-of-the-year/

======
dekhn
This graph makes no sense. You can't compare these two time series on a single
linear graph- notice the magnitude of the debt in is hundreds of billions.
However, converting money into 2012 using exponential scaling, so magnitude
variations between the two graphs aren't comparable.

Further, debt amount is a summed magnitude (extrinsic value) while the median
wage is an aggregate denominated value (instrinsic) so again, comparisons are
misleading. The debt should be listed per individual, or perhaps the
functional relationship between individual wage and debt should be charted.﻿

------
officialjunk
wow. ew. what a sad story that graph tells. will these trends continue?

i'd be interested to see these graphs over a larger time scale too.

